# Leaving Cycle Chat



## madpensioner (26 Jul 2011)

HOW DO I DO IT


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Jul 2011)

Just log out and don't come back. (That's not an order!) Or you can PM Admin who will delete your account for you. 
Why are you thinking of leaving, if you don't mind me asking? PM me if you'd prefer.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (26 Jul 2011)

You would be missed by me for one if you leave I enjoy reading your posts mp


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2011)

madpensioner said:


> HOW DO I DO IT



Just confirm by PM or email (webmaster @ cyclechat . net [remove the spaces  ]) - and I'll do the rest.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## LosingFocus (26 Jul 2011)

[QUOTE 1479019"]
Why do you want to leave?
[/quote]

Clearly mad.


----------



## Banjo (26 Jul 2011)

madpensioner said:


> HOW DO I DO IT




Why not stay a member incase you want to come back at some time? It doesnt cost anything and doesnt seem to generate any junk email etc.

I think a lot of us will be disdsapointed if you go. I am looking forward to you getting your letter from the queen hand delivered half way round a double century ride.


----------



## calibanzwei (26 Jul 2011)

Might have to do some work on your caps-lock...


----------



## Noodley (26 Jul 2011)

Or just stop posting...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2011)

There's nothing sorrier than someone who wants to storm out and has to come back and ask where the door is...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2011)

Stop posting...
Say you are leaving...
And come back a few months later as you miss the place...


----------



## madpensioner (26 Jul 2011)

I think I will just take a break then - thank you for your comments - LEIGH


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2011)

See ya !

Who is next then ?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> See ya !
> 
> Who is next then ?


what with your 15,961 posts you ain't leaving


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2011)

nah. I'm like old furniture, smelly but comfy !


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Jul 2011)

How do you get 15,981 post ? lol


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jul 2011)

Talking sh*te?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jul 2011)




----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2011)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Talking sh*te?



Glad you said it before i did


----------



## Norm (27 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> nah. I'm like old furniture, smelly but comfy !


 I'll give you 1 out of 2 there, Fossy.


----------

